# Control de temperatura de un tanque de agua



## marliog (Mar 9, 2006)

Estoy diseñando un control de temperatura para rangos pequeños (0 - 70°C) utilizando el LM35 pero quiero intentar con los sensores infrarrojos de temperatura, pues se que seon muy exactos e inmunes a la humedad. Hasta ahora solo he leido la temperatura con LM35 y un PIC16F877A y parace que funciona muy bien. El control aún no lo he implementado esperando tener suerte de encontrar los infrarrojos. No sé si en Colombia se puedan conseguir.

Espero que tengan buenas noticias a esta duda. Gracias


----------



## Angelectrico (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola:
Para proteger el sensor, siguiendo las recomendaciones del fabricante, construí un "termo-pozo" para el LM35 con un tubo de cobre de 3/8 pulgadas de diámetro (foto adjunta) pero también podría hacerse de aluminio que tiene una mejor conductividad térmica.
Saludos


----------



## YASHA (Mar 20, 2010)

que buen detalle, lo vamos a implementar,

del datasheet sacaste la explicacion o de algun otro lado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

Angelectrico dijo:


> .....pero también podría hacerse de aluminio que tiene una mejor conductividad térmica......



Nop, el cobre tiene mejor conductibilidad.
Aunque considerando frente a la inercia térmica del tanque la conductibilidad del contenedor del LM35, cobre, aluminio, vidrio, cualquier material, es irrelevante.


----------



## Angelectrico (Mar 21, 2010)

hola:
La idea la tome de la información en la pagina 6 de la hoja del fabricante en Aplicaciones. 
Por lo que he leído en otras referencias, había  entendido que el   material  para aislar el sensor si importa pues  influye en:
*La precisión necesaria de las lecturas de temperatura
*El tiempo de respuesta,qué tan rápido debe responder el sensor a un cambio en la temperatura.
Saludos
P.D una referencia consultada: http://www.icesociety.org/MDForum-viewtopic-t-15-view-next.html


----------



## pabloi (Mar 25, 2010)

gracias angelectrico!!esta semaana lo pruebo y te comento!


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2010)

Si me permiten la pregunta tonta, ¿porque no usan sondas NTC aisladas hechas específicamente para estos propósitos?


----------



## pabloi (Mar 29, 2010)

por el precio...


----------



## ingpaul (Sep 9, 2010)

saludos una vez mas

tengo un pequeño problema con el LM35

en mi proyecto necesitamos sensar la temperatura de un fluido dentro de una cañeria
parece ser que la presion del agua se filtra por cualquier aislante que coloco
por ejemplo utilice silicon, masilla epoxica y hasta he derretido el mismo plastico PVC de la tuberiA pero aun asi no se aisla completamente y los sensores se cortocircuitan 
ALGUNA IDEA
o estoy haciendo algo mal?????????????

NOTA: el sensor esta en contacto directo con el agua....... esto afecta?????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

ingpaul dijo:


> ....en mi proyecto necesitamos sensar la temperatura de un fluido dentro de una cañeria
> parece ser que la presion del agua se filtra por cualquier aislante que coloco
> por ejemplo utilice silicon, masilla epoxica y hasta he derretido el mismo plastico PVC de la tuberiA pero aun asi no se aisla completamente y los sensores se cortocircuitan
> ALGUNA IDEA
> ...


Seguro que afecta, salvo que el fluido sea totalmente *NO* conductor, te altera las mediciones.

Si el diámetro de la cañería lo permite puedes insertar un trozo de tubo de acero inoxidable dentro del caudal de líquido con su extremos soldado y sellado, dentro de este colocas tu LM35.
De esta forma el LM35 queda dentro del trozo de tubo "Seco", incluso este dispositivo se debe vender ya listo para colocar.


----------



## ingpaul (Sep 10, 2010)

lo que me quieres decir es que en ningun momento puede estar en contacto el LM35 con el agua???????

si le coloco en ese deposito de inoxidable .. nose alteran las mediciones del sensor?????

una mas........ si le cubro totalmente con silicon...... se alterara la lectura del sensor??????????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2010)

ingpaul dijo:


> lo que me quieres decir es que en ningun momento puede estar en contacto el LM35 con el agua???????


Nop.


> ..si le coloco en ese deposito de inoxidable .. nose alteran las mediciones del sensor?????


Aparece una pequeña histeresis o retardo en la captura de la temperatura, pero salvo que el sistema sea extremadamente variable y en período de tiempo muy cortos, será despreciable.


> una mas........ si le cubro totalmente con silicon...... se alterara la lectura del sensor??????????


Esta solución es la peor porque el caucho es un *buen aislante térmico*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

La mejor solución es la de Fogonazo , se reduce la histéresis achicando el diámetro del cañito de manera que el LM 35 entre justo (no ajustado) y llenandolo de grasa siliconada.

Saludos !


----------



## ingpaul (Sep 10, 2010)

listo tienes razon

ahora la idea del tubo de inoxidable es buena pero el problema es que estamos manejanto tuberia PVC de 1/2 pulgada de diametro y la temperatura del fluido esta entre 10 y 40 grados celcius...... el cambio de temperatura es muy rapido talves de 1 o 2 segundos

crees que la idea del tubo de inoxidable sea aplicable????????

disculpa la ignorancia pero si aislo bien los cables del sensor crees que persista el problema si el agua entra en contacto solamente con la "cabeza" del sensor  ???????????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

Otra solución ... si insistís ... es colocarle a la cañería una TEE de 1/2" y enroscar ahí un buje de reducción de 1/2 a 3/8 (o un tapón con un agujero en el medio) al cual se le ha pegado con epoxi el LM35 de manera que solo asome el cuerpo y queden las patas protejidas , inmersas en el epoxi , ojo previamente hay que soldarle los cables al sensor !

El epoxi en bronce adhiere , en pvc no , ahí iría algún pegamento para PP (polipropileno) , pero eso ya fijate vos !

Saludos !


----------



## ingpaul (Sep 10, 2010)

GRACIAS

pero esa idea ya la aplicamos.... es buena cierto.

pero al parecer a persar de aislar las patas del sensor , si el agua entra en contacto con el cuerpo igual se tienen resultados fallidos en las mediciones, osea, el sensor se vuelve "loco"


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Correción no utilza un pic utilza un AVR, de tods formas el principio es igual, aca en foro hay muchos esquemas basadso en el LM35 y en la red hay para hacer dulce, e incluso lo que planteas si lo buscas en foros de AVR hay mucha info circuitos y proeyectos a control de temperatura con AT89552
Aqui tenes info http://usuarios.multimania.es/charlytospage/ttl120v/NA20060226Control%20automatico%20de%20temperatura.pdf
http://zedomax.com/blog/2008/01/26/atmel-avr-hack-temperature-controller-using-microcontroller-avr/

Deberias intentar buscar por tu propia cuenta, ya que me parece que fue más comodo preguntar, en el sitio de AVR hay notas de aplicación ya que un control de temperatura es un clásico para un microcontrolador..... entra al sitio busca y bajo las aplication notes que para eso estan


----------



## bibianopic (Feb 3, 2015)

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro tengo una duda acerca de una situación que me consterna tengo un LM35 alimentado a 12VCD, el cual busco sumergir en agua potable ya prepare el encapsulado confió en que sella a la perfección y se transfiere el calor del medio liquido al encapsulado, el problema es que dentro del recipiente esta una resistencia de 500W que alimento a 120VCA mi duda es si existe riesgo de que dañe la tarjeta analógica del PLC que lee el sensor si por alguna razón le entra agua cuando esta energizada la resistencia, agradeciria mucho su ayuda y experiencia en solucionar mi duda de ante mano muchas gracias. ...


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 4, 2015)

yo creo que no si el sensor va a quedar bien protegido, tal ves tendrías que analizar la señal de salida puesto que podría generarte ruido o al menos que consigas una ferrita para que lo elimine, espero me corrijan si me equivoco.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2015)

Si el cable y el elemento sensor en este caso el LM35 estan adecuadamente aislados no tendras problemas.
Otra opcion es una sonda del tipo PT100 la cual ya viene cableada y adecuadamente encapsulada y bien sellado


----------



## bibianopic (Feb 4, 2015)

eso de la ferrita suena bien la verdad ese era mi temor que se mezclara la corriente alterna con la directa y me diera malas lecturas o lo peor que se cargara la entrada analogica del PLC, el sensor pt100 tengo uno pero des afortunadamente el espacio es muy pequeño 25x20cm es para un termo baño debe estar siempre a 35 o 37°C sera cuestion de cometer forzadamente el error de dejar el circuio de CD desprotegido para ver que reacción tiene al entrar en contacto con el agua bueno muchas gracias por sus respuestas mañana lo probare espero contarles que paso=)


----------



## jonathanriv (Feb 4, 2015)

Aprovechando como piensas encapsular el lm35, yo quiero hacer algo parecido para mi pecera


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2015)

¿ Por que resistencia del calefactor junto al sensor ?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 4, 2015)

Hay algo que no estas teniendo en cuenta, la resistencia de calefacción está aislada del agua, si estuviese en contacto con la parte exterior de esta, se electrificaría el agua y eso es mas peligroso que si le entra agua al LM35, además debería conectar el exterior de la resistencia a tierra por medio de una jabalina, de esa manera evitas también problemas de ruido eléctrico por inducción hacia el LM35.


----------

